
Lilium Aviation is going to make flying cars a reality - spking
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/05/atomico-backs-backs-new-vertical-take-off-and-landing-flight-developer-lilium-aviation/
======
jaclaz
TL;DR: >Lilium will do its first full-scale test-flights in the next year, but
has no timeframe for full production on its vehicles.

------
NotSammyHagar
how do they think those tiny fans are going to generate enough thrust to fly
that?

